# Hell’s Bay Waterman 18



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I’m back after a long hiatus to share that I have ordered my dream skiff.
HB Waterman 18
2tone Castle tan / Guide green nonskid
Yamaha F70
Side console with front porch
Simrad evo3 nss9 FMT chip
White cockpit lighting
Backrest
Black powder coat platform and wheel
Faux teak seadek under rods and on platform
Black aluminum ramlin
22’ Moonlighter PP


6/18/20 - First update. The mold has been sprayed with some castle tan Gelcoat.










6/22/2020 - Vacuum infusion










6/29/2020 - Out of the bag and cured. Hatches cured.


















7/8/2020 - I took a trip to HB and was able to see my skiff going through the build process first hand.
Deck pic. 










7/9/2020 - Hull waiting for cockpit.


















7/20/2020 - Bulkheads are painted.








Underside of deck painted.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Looking good, hope your build speeds up


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

scissorhands said:


> Looking good, hope your build speeds up


Thanks man. 13 days left. Did you get your final date?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Seebs said:


> Thanks man. 13 days left. Did you get your final date?


No final date yet, but you are right in front of me.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats. HB guide you through the build or you tell them exactly what you wanted? No Tohatsu?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrats. The 18 Waterman had long been my dream skiff. In January of this year I got a great deal on an '07 Gordon with a 70 and it is indeed a dream. It's rigged similar to yours, side console, front and side porch, no backrest though. You're going to love what it's capable of.


----------



## lowcountryskiffs (Jul 17, 2020)

Awesome build! A dream boat for everyone. Hope the building process goes smoothly to get that beast out on the flats where she belongs. Are you involved in the process at all or are they just letting you tag along to view the progress?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> Congrats. HB guide you through the build or you tell them exactly what you wanted? No Tohatsu?


They had some suggestions and a base package to start with. I sold my last skiff knowing what I wanted to get into next so I’d say it was an easy process. I have too many Yamaha mechanics in my area to pick from but I’m a Tohatsu fan. 


redchaser said:


> Congrats. The 18 Waterman had long been my dream skiff. In January of this year I got a great deal on an '07 Gordon with a 70 and it is indeed a dream. It's rigged similar to yours, side console, front and side porch, no backrest though. You're going to love what it's capable of.


Thanks! I droll a little every time I see a Gordon. Nice find. I looked for a used waterman but wasn’t quick enough. 


lowcountryskiffs said:


> Awesome build! A dream boat for everyone. Hope the building process goes smoothly to get that beast out on the flats where she belongs. Are you involved in the process at all or are they just letting you tag along to view the progress?


Thanks! They’ve been very helpful in the build process. Started with a factory tour and demo of the waterman, they had one with a F70 and a side console there so that was great. I sat down and went through my list of what I wanted and now I’m getting to watch it all come together. I was able to visit once to see how things were going and grab a couple pictures.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Here’s the latest update.

7/27/2020 - Better deck pics.


----------



## WylanB (Jan 14, 2020)

Love that color combo! Congrats!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Curious which skiffs you have owned before this Waterman that would lead you to this choice


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> Curious which skiffs you have owned before this Waterman that would lead you to this choice


Ankona native 17
Seaboss 21 bay


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Latest & greatest, I’m told it’ll potentially be capped tomorrow.

7/28/2020 - Rod tubes, fuel tank, and nav lights are in.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks like plenty of room for the fly rods on SB side.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

What batteries are you going with?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice customization/convenience package. I know why the tubes are longer, and you may stay out of choppy water, but I would not ride with high end fly rods in that curve. Perfect for TFO and casting rods however.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

scissorhands said:


> Looks like plenty of room for the fly rods on SB side.


There’s room for 6 9’ rods but yeah, they’ll be on the SB side mostly. 



mmccull5 said:


> What batteries are you going with?


It comes with an optima blue top, 1 house battery, no TM. 



sjrobin said:


> Nice customization/convenience package. I know why the tubes are longer, and you may stay out of choppy water, but I would not ride with high end fly rods in that curve. Perfect for TFO and casting rods however.


Thanks, my shoulder will be happy to not run a tiller and finally have some comfort. Ehh, my thoughts are they’re made to bend, however I’ll be storing fly rods on the SB side mostly. The rod tubes look overly bent due to the wide angle of the camera also.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Seebs said:


> It comes with an optima blue top, 1 house battery, no TM.


Rog. Did you consider lithium?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

mmccull5 said:


> Rog. Did you consider lithium?


Not really, I know they weigh less but that’s about it. I figured I’d use the blue top and do some more research. PM me if you want to school me on the benefits.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

7/29/2020 - She’s capped.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

8/4/2020 - Looking buff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You're gonna love the side console....congrats.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Net 30 said:


> You're gonna love the side console....congrats.


Thanks, can’t wait to get her wet.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

8/6/2020 - Console coming together.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

you're killing me. Looks dope.


Seebs said:


> 8/6/2020 - Console coming together.
> View attachment 152289


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

8/7/2020 - Final rigging.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Coming along nicely. I always hope to get peek of my skiff in the background. When is delivery?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

scissorhands said:


> Coming along nicely. I always hope to get peek of my skiff in the background. When is delivery?


Thanks, yours is about 30’ away from mine. Wednesday is the big day. You shouldn’t be too far away now.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

8/7/2020 - More rigging.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

8/10/2020 - Polling platform goes on tomorrow then it gets detailed. I pick her up Wednesday morn. I will try to get some sleep but I highly doubt I’ll be able too.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

boat is looking sweet, congrats!

one random reflection - amazing how 'naked' our boats look without the poling platform!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

jsnipes said:


> boat is looking sweet, congrats!
> 
> one random reflection - amazing how 'naked' our boats look without the poling platform!


Thanks, I agree. These should help.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seebs said:


> Thanks, I agree. These should help.
> View attachment 152805
> 
> View attachment 152806



😍 That color combo came out amazing!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

are you at the factory yet? c'mon, we need pics


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Headed down I-95 south already. Just to say I’m impressed with how the boat turned out would be a gross understatement. I didn't know what to do with my hands in this photo. I’ll post more pics after I take her to the Everglades tomorrow. Huge thanks to the HB crew.


----------



## Owen Armstrong (Dec 8, 2016)

Those colors are sick congrats man


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Had an amazing past weekend getting her broken in. Did a Florida bay run from Flamingo to Islamorada in search of fish to throw feathers at. Saw some bones, stuck some tarpon, and overall had an amazing time. The wind laid down all day as I got her wet for the first time.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Very clean!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Beautiful boat man congrats.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Man I love how that color combo looks on the interior. Congratulations on a beauty of a skiff. A couple of weeks ago I got mine out into some bigger water and made some pretty big crossings in a decent chop, really impressive what these little skiffs are capable of.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great! As far as I’m concerned there still isn’t a boat that compares to 16/18 waterman, whipray or professional.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

It’s been 3 months and I’ve hit 22 hours, I just got the 20-hour service done, and everything is running tiptop. She hits 39mph loaded down with two anglers and gear and is able to draft and pole effortlessly. I was worried I made the mistake of removing the swing tongue option without triple measuring the space I needed in my garage first, she fit with only a few inches to spare.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

IRLyRiser said:


> Looks great! As far as I’m concerned there still isn’t a boat that compares to 16/18 waterman, whipray or professional.


Yep, there is.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

oceanrace said:


> Yep, there is.


Post up your build cost vs OPs so we can see what you paid for the "better boat".


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

The argument was not predicated upon cost. The statement was, "There still isn't a boat that compares to a Professional, Waterman, or Whipray". 
This is a false statement. There are several manufacturers boats that in fact do compare quite favorably to a HB skiff. The OPs boat is quite a nice ride. No one is disputing that fact.
I personally owned a HB Professional. Therefore I do know what I am talking about. What a potential buyer is or is not willing to pay for a given boat is certainly discretionary. Each will decide for himself what the relative value is according to his means, or lack thereof. Conceptual value is then a matter of perception is it not?

However, making a blanket statement [above] is disingenuous. To the person who really wants to get out on the water on a skiff, a less-expensive boat might seem extremely capable compared to not being able to get out there at all. And he would be correct. So the high-brow bullshit about "no other boat can compare to a HB" should just stop. I did not reference cost, the sentiment expressed was solely based on the inaccuracy stated. Does any of this matter to the guy who bot the new HB and is fishing it hard? Of course not. Nor should it. Looks like he is putting it to good use. My Pro was a beautiful heavy pig of a boat. With sponsons... and BTW, was not rigged properly to take advantage of the tunnel. The cost for that 2017 Pro, you ask? Well that would have been a cool $64k out the door! My 2020 Chittum? Well it was a smidgen more than that. Comparatively the replacement is a Lamborghini as an analog. So yes there is a boat that compares extremely favorably to a HB. That boat may or may not cost the same or more than a HB. Could cost more, could cost substantially less. YMMV as usual. Cost is not the differentiator. Fact is, any decent boat is not going to be cheap. Light, cheap, strong. Pick any two, can't have all three.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Yikes! No one say ur opinions lol. Sweet skiff man! Fish the hell outta that thing!! Have u night fished with the white cockpit lights? I went with blue cause I worried white would be too bright at night. Thx


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

ShallowMinded84 said:


> Yikes! No one say ur opinions lol. Sweet skiff man! Fish the hell outta that thing!! Have u night fished with the white cockpit lights? I went with blue cause I worried white would be too bright at night. Thx


That is some kind of rant from the above butt hurt chittum owner that decided to drop his 2 cents here, probably all the change he has left after buying an over priced skiff but I digress.
To answer your question, I have ran out early before sunrise and started fishing, the lights are not too bright.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for telling me what my opinion should be.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Dont give a rats ass about your opinion. Just as valid as anyone else's opinion. And worth the same as mine or anyone else's opinion... nothing.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

No butt hurt. I would not say my skiff was over-priced considering the materials of construction, the couple million $ that went into the design of the boat, the huge man-hours it takes to execute proper construction etc. Its cool if you guys want to imagine HB as the final word in skiffs. Makes me no difference whatsoever. I just have direct comparison of my current boat to the boat i owned before. That is all. Nice photos on the thread BTW. Enjoy it. In the end the boat is just a tool. Out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice job coming on the guys thread and pissing on his boat. I'm sure you went 3 pages just looking for an opening to brag about your chittum.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Popcorn imogi inserted here. East Cape is the best go. Joking people thats like the argument between Ford and Chevy they both suck Toyotas better and go.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ford and Chevy they both suck Toyotas better and go.


Yep agree. Been pulling my Beavertail 2 (Waterman knock off) since 2006 with my 2005 Tacoma. I have a Laguna Madre 2 on order in the build line. Will have to alternate between both boats since they're both great.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Chittum owners are the fucking worst 

#patentedsprayrails


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I’m actually a Gordon owner so there’s no snobbery here.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Welp I have an ankona shadowcast 16 and live in Edgewater, Fl. Doesn't get any more trashy then that hahahaha


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Its been awhile since a good ole Chittum, HB, etc debate. HB rules, because I'm getting one.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Ford and Chevy they both suck Toyotas better





scissorhands said:


> Its been awhile since a good ole Chittum, HB, etc debate. HB rules, because I'm getting one.


Need to get more involved in this debate. Shouldn't leave out what you tow them with!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

2014 4 runner for my action craft and a 2012 2 door Jeep wrangler for my Gladesman.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Rich11111 said:


> Need to get more involved in this debate. Shouldn't leave out what you tow them with!


2015 tundra


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 2014 4 runner for my action craft and a 2012 2 door Jeep wrangler for my Gladesman.


Gees fancy pants hahaha jk


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

ShallowMinded84 said:


> Gees fancy pants hahaha jk


Hah hah action craft 1995 and gman 2005 are old


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the hipster tundra with a camper shell, makes me fish better too.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for having my back y’all, you guys are the best. Here’s my tow pig, 2018 ram 2500. Btw, I’m really liking the way this thread has shifted directions.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I loved my pro side console, that’s a sweet rig man!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I would love a Hells Bay but am 10 years from retirement and trying to get rid of bank notes not add them but if I was 20 years younger I'd be all over a new boat but I really like the new 10 weight personally with HB a close second.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

scissorhands said:


> Its been awhile since a good ole Chittum, HB, etc debate. HB rules, because I'm getting one.


Yeah, but we should start the debate in a separate thread. Let the OP enjoy his skiff and bragging rights without us snotting it up.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hmmm There is a request to get back to the mud fight that this post was in. Ok, I'll steer it back that way.


How many Chittum owners have gone and bought a Hells Bay? How many Hells Bay owners have sold their boat and bought a Chittum. That's the answer right there. Ok time to duck cause I sense s_it may fly


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

🍿


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I bet more have went from HB to Chittum. I mean HB been around for a while.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

scissorhands said:


> I bet more have went from HB to Chittum. I mean HB been around for a while.


How many HB have bought another HB then? When it's good you stick with it.

I have had Chevy and Toyota x2. Would have bought another Toyota but the virus shut down the factory and no Tacoma on lots that I would buy. Just no one that anyone wanted either.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey what about ankona guys! LOL


Seebs said:


> View attachment 160924
> 
> View attachment 160925
> 
> Thanks for having my back y’all, HB guys are the best. Here’s my tow pig, 2018 ram 2500. Btw, I’m really liking the way this thread has shifted directions.





Seebs said:


> View attachment 160924
> 
> View attachment 160925
> 
> Thanks for having my back y’all, HB guys are the best. Here’s my tow pig, 2018 ram 2500. Btw, I’m really liking the way this thread has shifted directions.


Hey what about ankona guys!? LOL


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

What a gorgeous Skiff!!! And that trailer🤤🤤🤤


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so my opinion, if you have a hells bay and you buy a chittum you need lessons in managing money. like a HB (or a Mav or any other high end skiff ) is so bad you have to go out and spend 80-90K to replace it? fire away.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Would have to agree with above comment. I have never fished a Chittum (would like to), but what happened on this thread is very common across microskiff. Chittum owner jumps in to defend the honor of their chosen manufacturer and has to tell us all how far superior a Chittum is to anything else out there. Maybe it is, maybe it isn’t. Makes you wonder though, are they really trying to convince us? Or are they trying to convince themselves that the money spent was worth it because the boat is ACTUALLY so far and away better? I’ll ask this question, is a rigged out Chittum (pushing $90k) $30,000 better/different than a HB Professional?


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Great looking Waterman!!

I sold my Ankona and bought a 2008 Gordon Waterman 18’ with an F70. I am really loving this boat! Tops out around 35, takes chop well and floats almost as shallow as my Shadowcast. The backrest on the poling tower is a game changer! 
I have a good friend who went from a waterman to a Chittum. I will probably be in the same boat at some point.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Man the color scheme on that boat is 🔥


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

el9surf said:


> Man the color scheme on that boat is 🔥


Grassy ass


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Icroc said:


> Great looking Waterman!!
> 
> I sold my Ankona and bought a 2008 Gordon Waterman 18’ with an F70. I am really loving this boat! Tops out around 35, takes chop well and floats almost as shallow as my Shadowcast. The backrest on the poling tower is a game changer!
> I have a good friend who went from a waterman to a Chittum. I will probably be in the same boat at some point.


Nice gordon, I as well came from ankona. Loved my native.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Jsromeo288 said:


> What a gorgeous Skiff!!! And that trailer🤤🤤🤤


Thank you!!!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

el9surf said:


> Man the color scheme on that boat is 🔥


Agreed. Damn near perfect. And a side console. Makes me tingle in all the right places.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

JRHorne said:


> Makes me tingle in all the right places.


I'm warning ya'll, watching all this boat porn may get you in trouble in many ways ie. feelings about present boat, wife, pocket book ect.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

TidalFly said:


> Would have to agree with above comment. I have never fished a Chittum (would like to), but what happened on this thread is very common across microskiff. Chittum owner jumps in to defend the honor of their chosen manufacturer and has to tell us all how far superior a Chittum is to anything else out there. Maybe it is, maybe it isn’t. Makes you wonder though, are they really trying to convince us? Or are they trying to convince themselves that the money spent was worth it because the boat is ACTUALLY so far and away better? I’ll ask this question, is a rigged out Chittum (pushing $90k) $30,000 better/different than a HB Professional?


OK OK did you guys bother to read what I wrote at all? First, no Chittum owner (me) jumped in to defend anything. What I said was, the guy who can afford only a used or low-end skiff, to that guy, his ride is the best because it is a long sight better than nothing at all. Second, I am definitely NOT defending the (sic) HONOR of Hal Chittum or George Sawley. Those guys have been there and done that; they need no help from some schmuck from TX defending their -honor-. LOL What a load of crap that is! Third: at no time did I say anything about HB other than exactly what I experienced in my own HB Pro that I personally owned. I am certain that the OPs boat is awesome and does just what he wants it to do. No flies on that. Fourth: I have found that my Chittum Laguna Madre II is vastly superior FOR MY USES compared to the HB Pro I had. AGAIN: this is a direct reference to my uses only! Now for Florida guys who never need to go really shallow, say tarpon fishing in deep water, a boat with more heft may be just the ticket. Fifth: I am not trying to convince anyone else or myself that I did not screw up by buying my Chittum. I feel like this boat is light years beyond anything I have ever owned in my 42 years on the water owning and running my own boats. I DO NOT CARE AT ALL WHAT ANY OF YOU GUYS RUN, OWN, BOUGHT OR ANYTHING ELSE!!!!!!!! Whether it is ECC, HB, Ankona, Sabine, Beavertail, Maverick, Drake, it just does not matter. It is all good. None of you assholes are paying for my boat, and I damned sure don't give a shit what you own. Is that clear enough? Sixth: My boat is not a "rigged out" loaded to the gunnels with every damned thing you can put on a skiff type of boat. I do have a basket on the front, and I do have a Simrad 9 in the console, and that is it. There is not troll motor, no stereo, no power pole, none of that shit that adds weight. The hull weighs 350 lbs, and works so damned good it is sinful. Mac is working on an extreme low-water pickup system with integral filtration, when that gets installed, I will be running where only airboats can go. I generally pole with very little effort unless it is really windy. My Pro was very difficult to pole (IMHO) because it weighed so darn much. The new HBs with Innegra may not be so porky I don't know. The boat is ridiculous stealthy. And quiet beyond belief. The Tohatsu 60 I am not super thrilled about. Mulling over getting a 2-stroke yamaha 70 and cutting down the middle to make it a short shaft. A kit with reeds and head, and running effectively a 90 on a 350 lb hull that weighs less than a 60 4-stroke? SICK. 

Final: Was my boat some $15k better? OH HELL YEAH IT IS. For all you other guys, probably not. That is perfectly fine. There never was any intent to judge anyone with any other boat. I am just not into that stupid bullshit. The original argument was this: "There most assuredly IS a boat that will compare with ANY HELLS BAY". And that is it. No snidely judgements, no anything. Just a simple statement that corrected a statement. So some guy gets his feelings hurt about his opinion has been dissed. Which then quickly devolved (as usual) into a pissing match about Chittums vs HB vs whatever. Sadly. Then the inevitable argument about cost. This shit is so predictable. And I screwed up even writing that because it displaced the OPs thread which was a stupid thing to do. Knowing the third-grade mentality of some of the cretins who frequent this place, what an idiot I was to even address it in the first place. Never again. 

I am much more concerned with upping my fly fishing game in our normally ultra-windy weather here that frustrates the crap outta me. I did not buy my boat for a status symbol. I fish it. It gets used and I love what it does and how it does it. SO, I am not attempting to convince any of you judgmental asswipes that my boat is better than yours. Because it very probably is not. UNLESS you fish where I do. I don't have to try to convince myself that the money spent (still spending it, not close to being paid for LOL) that it is worth it. IT IS. If I lived in the promised land, I would definitely own a Chittum 12* full carbon build. No doubt. If you think I give a shit for one second what any of yall think about anything including my boat or your boat or any one's boat then yall are plumb full of shit. There is no having a sane grown-up discussion about the merits or defaults of any boat, because yall have to always go to chicken-shit arguments about well that guy is a chittum owner and they are the worst. How fucking childish. What COULD be a great learning experience when guys get together and talk about boats, becomes a pissing match instead. Instead of being ready to virtually fight at the drop of a hat, why not grow up and act like adults instead? Not one of you fucking idiots asked a single question about what I am experiencing with my full carbon build. Is it good? Is it "jumpy"? Any structural issues so far? What kind of fuel usage am I seeing? How does the boat handle rough seas being so light? Well we could take that to another thread so we don't hijack this guys thread, which would be a very good thing, but as usual there never was a chance to go there. No more of this senseless thread hijacking, gone way too far with it already. My apologies. Beautiful skiff, fish the shit out of it. Lurk only no more posting. Strike that. Outta here permanently.


----------



## TidalFly (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow...that is one hell of a post. Now that we’ve been labeled “full of shit asshole fucking idiots” how could we ever understand the superiority after all. Clearly we’ll never understand. I must say, you did a great job proving my point, much better than I could’ve done myself. Sorry for messing up your thread @Seebs nice boat, even if it’s not a Chittum.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

why are you even talking about your boat in this guys thread? what are you thinking? there are ass loads of threads asking about skiffs. why not brag in one of those? oh wait..


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Bye.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Believe me when I say this, no one will miss you here.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Again, yikes!! LOL someone's mad they don't have any money left for rods, reels, and lures.


----------

